
14 Productivity Tools for Developers of All Disciplines - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/the-14-best-productivity-tools-for-developers-of-all-disciplines
======
tinaleaton
I'm far from being a developer, but I do work on the internet so I always
appreciate productivity tips. I like Cold Turkey's UI over some of the other
"distraction blockers" I've tried. Might have to add that to my ever-growing
struggle not to get sucked into the black hole that is the internet. (Like is
happening right now...)

